# Sigma Set to Announce 16mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

```
<p>A few weeks ago<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-to-announce-new-lens-ahead-of-the-pdn-photoplus-expo-beginning-on-october-26-2017/"> Sigma announced that they would be announcing a new lens</a>, and it looks like the 16mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary is going to be it.</p>
<p>We assumed it would be a new 70-200 f/2.8 DG OS sport, but for the moment, that appears to be coming at a later date.</p>
<p>I suspect we’ll see an announcement for the 16mm f/1.4 DC some time this week.</p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-31877 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/sigma_1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Oct 23, 2017)

If this is anything like the Sigma 30mm 1.4 DC DN then it will be a welcome addition! ...I have a family member shooting the 30mm on a Sony MILC and gets great results. But they also want/need a fast, wide/ultra-wide with AF and this sounds like it will beat any options out there (but it does look big! Would also be nice if it was a little wider...). Keep'em coming Sigma!


----------



## Etienne (Oct 23, 2017)

AE-1Burnham said:


> If this is anything like the Sigma 30mm 1.4 DC DN then it will be a welcome addition! ...I have a family member shooting the 30mm on a Sony MILC and gets great results. But they also want/need a fast, wide/ultra-wide with AF and this sounds like it will beat any options out there (but it does look big! Would also be nice if it was a little wider...). Keep'em coming Sigma!



It's not really ultra-wide. It's 25.6mm equiv on APS-C.

BTW ... I have the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 ... and it is great. I'll check out this new lens, but I already wish it was wider.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 23, 2017)

It's a DN lens, hence for mirrorless mounts. Currently DN lenses only exist in µ4/3 and Sony E mounts; Sigma could decide to propose additional versions in Canon EF-M and/or Fujifilm X mounts.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2017)

A 24mm (Nikon) / 25.6mm (Canon) f/1.4 prime for crop is filling a Fuji-shaped niche in either mount's lineup: fast primes for crop _that are no bigger than they need to be for crop_. 

Thinking of this like a 24 1.4 on FF, I'm not sure how much reportage / environmental portraiture is happening on crop, but I imagine that some hiking landscapers might want to shoot astro and not require a heavier FF body and much heavier FF lens to do so.

So I'm guessing some small portion of the APS-C world is kicking its heels at this news.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> It's a DN lens, hence for mirrorless mounts. Currently DN lenses only exist in µ4/3 and Sony E mounts; Sigma could decide to propose additional versions in Canon EF-M and/or Fujifilm X mounts.



See pics -- looks like they may have changed their branding here. This is is listed as "DC DN", i.e. both formats.

According to Sigma:

DC = Crop SLR

DN = Crop mirrorless

Any chance they'll just announce a 16mm f/1.4 prime for all the usual crop formats?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2017)

Also: why aren't we seeing an AF/MF switch in the photos? Either they put it between 3:00 and 9:00 on the cylinder (i.e. below the midline of the mount) or there is no AF/MF switch.

The same is not true of their other DC glass from what I can see here:
https://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/dc-for-aps-c

In other words, we should see a switch in a top view. So ...any chance this is an MF only lens? Surely not, right?

- A


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 23, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Mistral75 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a DN lens, hence for mirrorless mounts. Currently DN lenses only exist in µ4/3 and Sony E mounts; Sigma could decide to propose additional versions in Canon EF-M and/or Fujifilm X mounts.
> ...



According to Sigma:

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/



Sigma Global Vision said:


> DG = 35mm full-frame
> DC = APS-C size
> DN = mirrorless



There is currently one DC DN lens, the 30mm f/1.4 DC DN | Contemporary (not to be confused with the 30mm f/1.4 DC HSM | Art). It only exists in µ4/3 and Sony E mounts.

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/contemporary/c_30_14/specifications/


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 23, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Also: why aren't we seeing an AF/MF switch in the photos? Either they put it between 3:00 and 9:00 on the cylinder (i.e. below the midline of the mount) or there is no AF/MF switch.
> 
> The same is not true of their other DC glass from what I can see here:
> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/dc-for-aps-c
> ...



There isn't any visible AF/MF switch on the 30mm f/1.4 DC DN | Contemporary either.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 23, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> A few weeks ago<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-to-announce-new-lens-ahead-of-the-pdn-photoplus-expo-beginning-on-october-26-2017/"> Sigma announced that they would be announcing a new lens</a>, and it looks like the 16mm F1.4 DC DN Contemporary is going to be it.</p>
> <p>We assumed it would be a new 70-200 f/2.8 DG OS sport, but for the moment, that appears to be coming at a later date.</p>



We'll see a 70-200 sooner or later, but not before
16mm A
18mm A
22mm A
26mm A
28mm A
30mm A
32mm A
34mm A
36mm A
...
196mm A
198mm A


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope Sigma adds support for EF-M mount with their DN lenses as right now it only supports 2 systems.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Oct 23, 2017)

very interesting. have the 30mm 2.8, 30mm 1.4 and the 18mm 2.8 for my other system (a6500) DN. this would be a nice additon, wider, faster. I was looking at the Sigma 14mm 1.8 yesterday for the Canon, Ohhhhhh. . . Sigma is on a rampage. . .


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 23, 2017)

Ha ha! I'm quite interested in the 198mm!



Jopa said:


> We'll see a 70-200 sooner or later, but not before
> 16mm A
> 18mm A
> 22mm A
> ...


----------



## Jopa (Oct 23, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Ha ha! I'm quite interested in the 198mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 198mm one is kind of on the short side for me, but 200 is way too long. 199 is just perfect!


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m finally getting a Fuji, but the Samyang 12mm f2 looks like the ultimate wide angle lens for crop ILC’s.

18mm f2.8 Full Frame equivalent for $350 sounds really good, even if it does have a lot of CA the Coma values are almost unmatched by any other lens (I don’t think I’ve heard of any lens doing better for Astro).

The worst part about f1.4 lenses is they tend to vignette badly and have poor transmission values, one of the best things about the Sigma 18-35A is it’s a T2.0 lens, where many f1.4 lenses end up at T1.8, you give up very little by getting the slightly slower lens.

If Sigma wants to make a splash with a 16f1.4 the bar is already quite high. If they can make it low coma, low CA, under 1% distortion (or under 2% with clean barrel distortion), low vignetting, and super sharp... I know it sounds like a miracle but that’s where the bar is set if they want to give people an improvement.
The upside is this is very near the flange distance on most ILC’s so the design of the lens elements should have similar characteristics to a 35mm SLR lens. 
16mm is a bit narrow for “wide angle” on crop sensors but I do remember lots of people saying 24mm Full Frame is their favorite street shooting lens as it represents the “human perspective” of “being there” quite well.
This could be a favorite lens of many... If it comes to more than just Sony (the crop on M4/3 is just too ridiculous to take seriously at all).


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2017)

9VIII said:


> I’m finally getting a Fuji, but the Samyang 12mm f2 looks like the ultimate wide angle lens for crop ILC’s.



It's a manual focus lens, so perhaps your definition of 'ultimate' is a little different than mine. Even something 90% as good optically with solid autofocus would be my choice over an MF lens. 

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 23, 2017)

what i find curious is that mirrorless-rumors is reporting that this is going to be available for the EOS-M, and they have images not found on nokshita camera, so they obviously have their own source for this information.

If so, this would be the first Sigma DN lens available for the EF-M mount. About time, if this is the case


----------



## brad-man (Oct 23, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> what i find curious is that mirrorless-rumors is reporting that this is going to be available for the EOS-M, and they have images not found on nokshita camera, so they obviously have their own source for this information.
> 
> If so, this would be the first Sigma DN lens available for the EF-M mount. About time, if this is the case




Completely agree. It would be nice if someone other than Rokinon would make EF-M lenses. Particularly lenses with AF.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 23, 2017)

brad-man said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > what i find curious is that mirrorless-rumors is reporting that this is going to be available for the EOS-M, and they have images not found on nokshita camera, so they obviously have their own source for this information.
> ...



MR just changed their title to exclude Fuji and EOS-M as mounts.

:'(


----------



## camerone (Oct 23, 2017)

I got so excited because I missed the APS-C part 

One day I will get my 16mm /1.4 for 35mm...


----------



## traveller (Oct 23, 2017)

Seems like everyone except Canikon (and Sony) realise that there might be a market for fast APS-C primes, especially at the wide end... oh well Canon, keep knocking out the kit zooms and macro normals.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 24, 2017)

Sigma 200 400 F4 with built in 1.4x is the lens that I am really looking forward to  




Jopa said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha! I'm quite interested in the 198mm!
> ...


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 24, 2017)

Development officially announced:

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/2017/10/24/1475?19118

https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/contemporary/c_16_14/


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 24, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Development officially announced:
> 
> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/news/2017/10/24/1475?19118
> 
> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/contemporary/c_16_14/



And zero mention of EF-S or FX compatibility. Looks like another 'DC DN' lens that's just for E-mount and m43 unless I'm missing something. The 30mm f/1.4 DC DN C was similar.

- A


----------



## andrei1989 (Oct 24, 2017)

i believe none of the DN series lenses have an AF/MF switch

i'm also waiting for sigma to make these DN lenses for the EF-M mount...
i think the only third party autofocus lens for EF-M is the tamron 18-200, or are there others as well?


----------

